# Rugby Chit Chat!



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 181386


Wat n moerse h0nd kak speler. Faf gaan was jou hare met Pantene en bly uit die springbok span uit


----------



## Mollie (27/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wat n moerse h0nd kak speler. Faf gaan was jou hare met Pantene en bly uit die springbok span uit


Ja nee dit kan jy weer se ek dink ek het opgehou tel by 16 keer wat hy geskop het
Blonde mopkop haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Ja nee dit kan jy weer se ek dink ek het opgehou tel by 16 keer wat hy geskop het
> Blonde mopkop haha
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Ek verstaan dit nie. Ons het van die beste mees exciting scrummies in die wereld op 2de en 3de string maar Rassie hou aan die naas botha reject kies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

En moenie laat ek met Willie botter hande Le Roux begin nie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (27/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ek verstaan dit nie. Ons het van die beste mees exciting scrummies in die wereld op 2de en 3de string maar Rassie hou aan die naas botha reject kies


Faf het mos in die week gese hy sal aanhou skop en Victor het ook mos voor die game gese dit gaan weer n skop game wees
As hulle so speel met die finals kan ons maar vergeet

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

The vaper said:


> Faf het mos in die week gese hy sal aanhou skop en Victor het ook mos voor die game gese dit gaan weer n skop game wees
> As hulle so speel met die finals kan ons maar vergeet
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Dis waaroor ek worry. Engeland het gister suiwer rugby gespeel. Hulle het die bal so mooi laat loop en kyk wat gebeur het. Met n kicking game teen hulle gaan hulle sirkels om ons hardloop. En ja n goeie kicking game is een ding, maar skop die d0nnerse bal besit weg en jy gaan jou gat sien


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

Van news24. Was soos n donnerse pin ball game


----------



## zadiac (27/10/19)

@SmokeyJoe @The vaper Kêrels, jokes section hier. Vat die rugby bespreking na 'n nuwe thread toe asb. (al is SA Rugby 'n joke)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/10/19)

zadiac said:


> @SmokeyJoe @The vaper Kêrels, jokes section hier. Vat die rugby bespreking na 'n nuwe thread toe asb. (al is SA Rugby 'n joke)


Tjips, die onnie is hier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (27/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tjips, die onnie is hier


Haha 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (27/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tjips, die onnie is hier



Wel, slegs as daar kinders is wat tug nodig het

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/10/19)

Some good news for a Monday.

https://www.sport24.co.za/Rugby/Rug...ckout-will-screen-sa-v-england-final-20191028


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/10/19)

Shame. Dink julle Faf besluit self hy gaan skop? Dis die game plan, Faf het nog nooit so gespeel, hy is n aanvallende skrumskakel, vir die leeus en ook vir sy europese span. 

So as jy iemand wil sleg se, se vir Rassie sleg. O ja, maar Rassie is die ou wat paloekas soos Coetzee en Heyneke Meyer vervang het, nou verloor ons nie meer teen Japan, Italie, Wallis, Ierland ens nie. So kan ons Rassie slegse?

Stem saam Willie le Roux moet nie eers klub rugby speel nie. Gelukkig is Jesse Kriel seergekry, want hy is nog kakker as Willie.
Ek het nie probleem met die skop game plan. Die probleem is as ons nou naby hulle kwartgebied km en begin aanval, dan skop Pollard of de Allende een of ander simple drubber skoppie die besit weg.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/10/19)

Ok so SABC will be showing rugby. problem is, I dont have DSTV, i dont have SABC. anyone knows if SABC can be streamed via fibre? I really want to watch the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (30/10/19)

I'll be watching the game in the UK. In a small town called Rugby

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos (31/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so SABC will be showing rugby. problem is, I dont have DSTV, i dont have SABC. anyone knows if SABC can be streamed via fibre? I really want to watch the game



http://cyclingentertainment.stream/japan-vs-russia

Disable adblock and select the correct game you want to watch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (2/11/19)

MOERSE MOERSE game 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP (2/11/19)

My motivation speech to my people:

What a game. Africa united ever so more as ONE unity again. May this victory unite ALL cultures, glue our nation together, together WE achieve more. We are stronger, faster better together than the world combined. Well done to every South African. From where we started, to where we heading. This victory is SO much more than a Webb Ellis trophy. This victory is for a Nation that stood together, believed in the greater good. I salute u. South Africa. My home, my heritage, My World Cup 2019

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

When I heard that our local Spar would be closed today from 11 - 1, I was not impressed. A supermarket - the one and only supermarket in our town (Yzerfontein, West Coast Cape Town) - closing because of a rugby match? Seriously? 

However, I've changed my mind now. They gave their staff a special treat and I think it was an awesome gesture.

First, there was a fancy dress competition.




And the winner is ...






And they watched the match at Meeurots, where they were treated to hamburgers and chips.




The Spar staff are a friendly bunch, but I've never seen them look this happy!




Kudos to Yzerfontein Spar for doing this for their staff! Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)

Good one Bokke

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 181392



@MrGSmokeFree this is a brilliant piece of work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/19)

Well done Bokke!!! Whoo hoo!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/19)

Well done to the Bokke
Made us proud

Such great moments. Long lasting memories. 

It’s amazing what the team has done on the world rugby stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (2/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

